# We're here



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, it's happened. We're in Spain and without a return ticket. We are in a holiday flat for 3 weeks in Torreblanca but have already found a flat in Fuengirola for the next year. We just want to get in there now but have to be patient again  Batters, my lovely wife (don't ask) does patient so much better than I do.
We are currently learning our way round and arranging bank accounts, resident's paperwork etc. The car will wait until we decide whether we really need one or not.
We will, however, be needing TV, DVD and dishwasher. From previous posts, MediaMarkt and Carrefour seem the way to go, unless anyone has a better suggestion. We will also need to sort tv provider (Sky or equivalent) and broadband. 
We hope to get to the meeting on 17th. If not, next time. More to follow


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Congratulations! Sounds like it's all going well  I live in Bristol and you'll be pleased to hear it's chucking it down here tonight! You're definitely in the right place ;-)

RP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:cheer2: Keep us posted :cheer2:

Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hope to see you on the 17th! Welcome to Spain!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lucky you, good luck to you both with your new adventure.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bristolsaint said:


> Well, it's happened. We're in Spain and without a return ticket. We are in a holiday flat for 3 weeks in Torreblanca but have already found a flat in Fuengirola for the next year. We just want to get in there now but have to be patient again  Batters, my lovely wife (don't ask) does patient so much better than I do.
> We are currently learning our way round and arranging bank accounts, resident's paperwork etc. The car will wait until we decide whether we really need one or not.
> We will, however, be needing TV, DVD and dishwasher. From previous posts, MediaMarkt and Carrefour seem the way to go, unless anyone has a better suggestion. We will also need to sort tv provider (Sky or equivalent) and broadband.
> We hope to get to the meeting on 17th. If not, next time. More to follow


Welcome to Spain!

Actually according to this thread most people said buy appliances locally...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-good-online-whitegoods-suppliers-costas.html
At least you're here for the sales. You could get some bargains!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to Spain. How did you find the rail service on the Bank Holiday, was it OK?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Congratulations, enjoy your new adventure


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks again for the good wishes and support. Trains on bank hols ran as per timetable. Much better than UK. We are from the biggest place in England without a railway station, Portishead, so to have a train every 20 mins. Luxury!!
We'll look locally for white goods etc. Any suggestions for Fuengirola?


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

hi Bristolsaint, hope your enjoying some vitamin D - could you let me know where on the site I can see details of the meeting on 17th ? We're flying into Malaga on 15th for the start of our recci tour, would be good to catch up with other bike/car enthusiasts. Quite interested in visiting the vintage car museum housed in the old tobacco factory in Malaga.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

bristolsaint said:


> Thanks again for the good wishes and support. Trains on bank hols ran as per timetable. Much better than UK. We are from the biggest place in England without a railway station, Portishead, so to have a train every 20 mins. Luxury!!
> We'll look locally for white goods etc. Any suggestions for Fuengirola?


Not to drift too far off topic but...

... Coincidentally Marbella just down the road from you happens to be the biggest town in Spain without a railway station.

I remember well catching the train in Portishead as a kid. I am hoping to move there in the next year or two before they re-instate the railway in 2019 and house prices rocket even higher.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Well Bristolsaint, As you know I give loads and loads of advice on this forum regarding moving to Spain. Kudos to to your wife for having the patience of Job. Patience in buckets is the first thing you will have to suck up for quite some time like the rest of your life in Spain. I reckon you are being carried by the first fruits of success and I am glad everything is going well and you are positive about the future.

To answer your question re White Goods:- I presume this means sheets etc. If you have somebody visiting from the UK shortly ask him/her to bring some as good British/Irish cottons cost an arm and a leg in Spain.

Thanks for taking the trouble to inform us of your current thinking. Certainly, you have got my attention and I wait for your future posts on the matter. It is too often we hear from people who have made the move and then disappear into the darkness and we do not know if they had a positive or negative experience.

I hope things continue on the up and up for you and I reckon you are made of the stuff that will make your move to Spain a good one.

Best of Luck
Lep


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh! I understood white goods to mean fridge, freezer, washing machine. :confused2:

Hence... 

"Daddy why do brides wear white?"

"Because kitchen appliances are always white".

We always bought at the big places - Carrefour, Media Markt etc. with no problem but I know some advocate buying locally.


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Kchq,
There is a thread with the meeting details. Sorry but I'm not tech savvy enough to do links.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bristolsaint said:


> Hi Kchq,
> There is a thread with the meeting details. Sorry but I'm not tech savvy enough to do links.


You go to the thread, open it, copy the URL and paste it here, and if that makes me Tech Savvy, well I never!!
Here's the link for Kchq
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-costa-del-sol-get-together-january-date.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems like we have some not very household conscious members. White goods are those one would normally find in the kitchen - Fridge, freezer, washing machine etc. TVs and things one would normally find in the lounge are known as "brown good"s. For either, your local retailer (not multiples such as Media Markt, Carrefour, etc) is your best bet (you may be able to push for reductions by comparing with multiples) and is most likely to give you better after sales service.


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shouldn't TVs, DVD players etc be black goods these days? They've not been brown since my granny had a radiogram


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bristolsaint said:


> Shouldn't TVs, DVD players etc be black goods these days? They've not been brown since my granny had a radiogram


Do people still use DVD (and CD) players?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Do people still use DVD (and CD) players?


Yes and record players, and the "wireless" and read books that consist of bits of printed paper between two cardboard covers, some of us even write and read letters.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Yes and record players, and the "wireless" and read books that consist of bits of printed paper between two cardboard covers, some of us even write and read letters.


Now it's time for me to confess - I still use a record player. I also still read (paper) books - I still get 'real' books as Christmas and birthday presents.

I have to say though, I only listen to the radio in the car and I don't write 'proper' letters any more - just long emails.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Now it's time for me to confess - I still use a record player. I also still read (paper) books - I still get 'real' books as Christmas and birthday presents.
> 
> I have to say though, I only listen to the radio in the car and I don't write 'proper' letters any more - just long emails.


For her last birthday, my teenage daughter asked for a record player & some vinyls. Apparently it's 'the only way' to listen to music .....

I wish I'd kept my vinyl collection. She is currently paying rather a lot for some which I had in my collection!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> For her last birthday, my teenage daughter asked for a record player & some vinyls. Apparently it's 'the only way' to listen to music .....
> 
> I wish I'd kept my vinyl collection. She is currently paying rather a lot for some which I had in my collection!


I still have all my old LPs, including those I first bought back in 1953 (at £3. 9s11d - they were more than a year's pocket money!) some are a bit scratchy but modern reproduction systems can hide a lot of the scrapes and clicks.


----------

